# Seiko 22Mm Oyster Bracelet - Options ?



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

I have an SKX007 with a jubilee bracelet which TBH I've never liked.

Its my daily watch and is subjected to a lot I was thinking of getting a new watch but now I'm thinking a bracelet upgrade might do.

So what are my options ?

Are the aftermarket ones any good (I like the links to be tight and heavy)

A quick search suggests that genuine Seiko are the wrong side of Â£35 which for a tatty watch seems a bit steep.

I've wondered about simply buying another Seiko which has a suitable Oyster and swapping my jubilee for it - are all 22mm the same ?

Do the cheaper Seiko 5's have the same quality of oyster as the more expensive watches ?

As you can tell I'm new to all this.

Thanks


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Adarmo said:


> I have an SKX007 with a jubilee bracelet which TBH I've never liked.
> 
> Its my daily watch and is subjected to a lot I was thinking of getting a new watch but now I'm thinking a bracelet upgrade might do.
> 
> ...


As far as i know any 22mm Seiko bracelet is interchangeable I have swapped over many in the past , the cheaper Seiko 5 oysters aren't as good as the dearer models being thinner and with open ended links as opposed to close ended.

You would be better going for the dearer oyster then selling your jubilee to get some money back , I'm sure you would have no trouble selling it on here.

good luck

Andy


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd suggest you steer clear of Seiko bracelets - Not due to the quality, although the better the Seiko the better the bracelet - Most of the bracelets use a 'pin & collar' in their links to adjust them & they are a real pain in the ass! - Much safer to go for an aftermarket bracelet imho - There is a cracking Hadley Roma one (for around $50 iirc) & it is superb quality for the money (Model MB4476W at Globalwatchband) - H K dealer Yobokies sells a number of his own bracelets some of which come with solid end pieces (pretty rare on a Seiko bracelet) & another dealer in Canada (wjean28 on Ebay) does bracelets / mesh etc for Seiko and although the cheaper end of the range quality is decent too

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Adarmo said:


> I have an SKX007 with a jubilee bracelet which TBH I've never liked.
> 
> Its my daily watch and is subjected to a lot I was thinking of getting a new watch but now I'm thinking a bracelet upgrade might do.
> 
> ...


"SKX007" and "Tatty watch" in the same posting ! How could you ?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Adarmo said:


> I have an SKX007 with a jubilee bracelet which TBH I've never liked.


I'll take it. 



Adarmo said:


> So what are my options ?


Many. NATOs, Maratacs, rubber (Italian, or Seiko), leather. Our host sells lots of nice options, click "RLT Watches sales site" up top o' the page. 



Adarmo said:


> Are the aftermarket ones any good (I like the links to be tight and heavy)


Depends on the maker. (Makes note: "he likes 'em tight and heavy." :rofl: I'm kidding, of course.)



Adarmo said:


> A quick search suggests that genuine Seiko are the wrong side of Â£35 which for a tatty watch seems a bit steep.


Yeah, OEM tends to cost more. Look around at past threads, you'll see a plethora of different straps used on Seiko.

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mesh










aftermarket seiko wave rubber










rhino










bond nato










orange nato 










leather


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Super Oyster 22mm (Yobokies I think)


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'll answer the main points in turn.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

andyclient said:


> The cheaper Seiko 5 oysters aren't as good as the dearer models being thinner and with open ended links as opposed to close ended.
> 
> You would be better going for the dearer oyster then selling your jubilee to get some money back , I'm sure you would have no trouble selling it on here.


Thanks maybe forget that idea then.

Plus I doubt anyone would buy my old bracelet, the scratches are masked by more scratches, however I would buy a "damaged" oyster as what you guys would consider beyond repair probably equates to a few weeks wear to me.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

PaulBoy said:


> I'd suggest you steer clear of Seiko bracelets - Not due to the quality, although the better the Seiko the better the bracelet - Most of the bracelets use a 'pin & collar' in their links to adjust them & they are a real pain in the ass! - Much safer to go for an aftermarket bracelet imho - There is a cracking Hadley Roma one (for around $50 iirc) & it is superb quality for the money (Model MB4476W at Globalwatchband) - H K dealer Yobokies sells a number of his own bracelets some of which come with solid end pieces (pretty rare on a Seiko bracelet) & another dealer in Canada (wjean28 on Ebay) does bracelets / mesh etc for Seiko and although the cheaper end of the range quality is decent too
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


TBF the std one has stood up to use fine but it just feels loose and cheap to me.

Having looked at the Hadley Roma only the Model: MB4426W seems to be 22mm with curved end link (I only like the "standard" looking end links) I'll search in a minute to see if anyone has one fitted. Not cheap at $50 but I guess it will last many years.

Does Yobokies just have the P Bucket pages ?

I have seen the wjean28 items how they compare ? (I'll search that too)


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Service Engineer said:


> "SKX007" and "Tatty watch" in the same posting ! How could you ?


It wasn't when I got it.

It replaced a Citizen Eco that was so scratched I couldn't read the date.

It has stood up well enough that on my wrist it still looks good but close up, you'd cry.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

For the other posters, thanks but it HAS to be a metal strap - that's all I've worn for 30yrs.

I'm not a huge fan of change 

Also it HAS to have matching / rounded end caps, I like several of the metal bracelets that have been mentioned / pictured but where they then meet the watch looks awkward to me.

The "Super Oyster 22mm" is exactly what I want - just have to research who's is best - or do they all come from the same manufacturer ?

Thanks again


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Adarmo said:


> The "Super Oyster 22mm" is exactly what I want - just have to research who's is best - or do they all come from the same manufacturer ?


Have a look at eBay item 120475866818 - I think that is a wjean one in my photo.

Also try googling 'yobokies photobucket' + 'anvil' / 'hammer' / 'oyster' - I think the Evo is hollow ends / Evo S is solid ends.

Drop him a mail at [email protected] for more details

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

WJEAN is a popular seller in the WUS forums ... I'm eying the PVD Shark Mesh for my Ocean Black DLC. :think:

Finding end links to fit the standard Seiko you have shouldn't be difficult. And near matches can be filed down or fitted by a watchmaker.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I've been in contact with Yobokies.

However I just dug out my old citizen with an Oyster and realised its not a comfortable as the jubilee. :wallbash:

The jubilee having more space between the links allows it to move around more and stops the watch digging into my hand, I remember this was an issue with the Citizen when I rode a motorbike / used a hammer.

I presumed it was because it had the crown at 3 but actually its because the oyster holds the watch flat to your wrist whilst the jubilee allows it significant movement.

Do the heavier / better jubilees allow this movement as I have a feeling the cheap feel of the standard SKX007 might actually be why it is so comfortable.

David - I like the shark mesh but I can't see how a curved end link can be fitted with this style as there is nothing for them to attach to.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Adarmo said:


> David - I like the shark mesh but I can't see how a curved end link can be fitted with this style as there is nothing for them to attach to.


You wouldn't have a curved end, but curved ends are not mandatory, just the spring bar between the lugs. Yes, there is something to attach to, the spring bar. :sly:

Depending up on your watch, the mesh might make your watch more distinctive looking. And there are a lot of fans of mesh bracelets. Don't strike it out just because it's got a different case attachment look.


----------



## Adarmo (Mar 1, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> curved ends are not mandatory,


They are !


----------

